# Big-ass ISDN headache! (BT USB ISDN)

## Ribs

Hi,

I'm trying to configure ISDN to run on Gentoo, as this is pretty much un-documented, I bascially have to work my way around it with trail and error (currently experienceing more of the "errorr" right now).

Following a guide on the forums, I created a script to set up my device, however, that errors.

The main errors which I seem to be getting is:

 *Quote:*   

> Can't open /dev/isdnctrl or /dev/isdn/isdnctrl: No such device

 

and:

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support

 

The second error is completely wrong, as I am using a modem to connect to the Internet right now from this box (dial-up uses PPP, does it not?). I have a feeling the second error might vanish if I fix the first. Just running "isdnctrl addif ippp0" gives me the first error.

As I'm using a USB Terminal Adapter from BT, I compiled in "ST5481 USB ISDN modem" into the kernel (not as a module) as suggested here

Following the ISDN4Linux FAQ didn't get me very far, as none of the ISDN part of the kernel are modules; it's all compiled in.

So, does anyone have any ideas? I am really stumped if I can't get this to work. If anyone has managed to get BT HomeHighway's USB ISDN to work, I want to hear from you!

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## Furtim

Hi

I had a alcatel usb modem from BT and I had to have ppp modules loaded along with the alcatel modules. Have moved to NTL now easier and cheaper  :Smile: 

You might find that with the devfs you will get /dev/isdnctrl

when the ppp mods load

----------

## Ribs

Hi,

Thanks for replying.

I have found what seems to be a almost perfect guide to setting up Linux with my hardware. It's aimed at Debian users, and it's written for German Internet users, but it's written in fairly good English and I should be able to get what I want out of it.

If/When I get this to work, I may post a full "how-to" on setting this up; I'm sure there are many other BT HomeHighway users out there who are as clueless as I am. I know it's possible under Linux, as RedHat does it automatically without any interaction from the user, but if I wanted to do things the easy way, I would've stuck with Windows  :Wink: 

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## BackSeat

I tried to get ISDN working with Home Highway through the USB port. After an afternoon of messing around I put a no-name ISDN card in the Linux system and I've had no problems since (I wrote the original ISDN guide you referred to).

BS

----------

## Ribs

Hi,

I managed to track the problem down to USB not working on my system for some reason. A which re-compile of the kernel to support my motherboard's standard soon fixed that.

However, all is not well. I get as far as dailing the connection manually with isdnctrl dial ippp0, according to imon, it dials, but hangs up about half a second after it gets connected.

I'm thinking there is a configuration error somewhere, but I can't find where. Maybe my username and/or password isn't being sent? I have edited the /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and /etc/ppp/pap-secrets files, but to no avail. Any ideas?

----------

## BackSeat

See if this patch helps (no guarantees, so keep a copy of the original in case you want to back out).

```
===== drivers/isdn/hisax/st5481_d.c 1.10 vs edited =====

--- 1.10/drivers/isdn/hisax/st5481_d.c  Fri Dec 27 13:51:57 2002

+++ edited/drivers/isdn/hisax/st5481_d.c        Sun May 11 15:45:25 2003

@@ -162,8 +162,8 @@

        {ST_L1_F8, EV_TIMER3,            l1_timer3},

        {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_DP,            l1_go_f3},

        {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_AP,            l1_go_f6},

-       {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_AI8,           l1_go_f8},

-       {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_AI10,          l1_go_f8},

+       {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_AI8,           l1_go_f7},

+       {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_AI10,          l1_go_f7},

        {ST_L1_F8, EV_IND_RSY,           l1_ignore},

 };

```

----------

## Ribs

Hi,

Sorry, I'm a bit of a Linux newbie, what exactly do I do with the above text?

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## BackSeat

Sorry, shouldn't have assumed you'd know about that.

To avoid going into the nicities and fun of using patch, you're better off just editing the files by hand for this (simple) patch.

Go to /usr/src/linux/drivers/isdn/hisax and copy st5481_d.c to a safe place in case this doesn't work. Now edit the original file, and search through it for the text which has a "-" in the left margin above (it'll be around line 162, but not necessarily exactly there). You want to replace the lines shown with a "-" in the left margin with those shown with a "+" (which actually looks like it only means changing one character on each line). Then rebuild the kernel and reboot, and try again.

There is a more automated way using the patch utility, but if you've never used it before it is probably easier to edit the file by hand on this one occasion.

Hope this helps.

BS

----------

## Ribs

Hi,

I re-compiled the kernel, I also un-merged isdn4k-utils and deleted all the config files to try again. No joy, the same things happens. This is slightly annoying to say the least; there is no reason for it not to work (I've seen it work perfectly in RedHat on this box). I may contact my ISP, and ask them if they have seen anything odd in their logs.

"isdnctrl list ippp0" returns (typed by hand, so please excuse any typos):

```

Current setup of interface 'ippp0':

EAZ/MSN:                (My phone #, minus the 0 in the area code)

Phone number(s):

   Outgoing:                  08089933269

   Incoming:

Dial mode:                     auto

Secure:                         off

Reject before Callback: on

Callback-delay:             5

Dialmax:                        20

Hangup-Timeout:          10

Incoming-Hangup:        on

ChargeHangup:            off

Charge-Units:                0

Charge-Interval:            0

Layer-2-Protocol:          hdlc

Layer-3-Protocol:          trans

Encapsulation:              syncppp

Slave Interface:            None

Slace delay:                  10

Master Interface:          None

Pre-Bound to:                Nothing

PPP-Bound to:               Nothing

```

Is there anything wrong in the above?

Looking at my kernel log shows something interesting (again, hand typed):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May 15 08:59:31 [kernel] ippp0: dialing 1 08089933269...
> 
> May 15 08:59:32 [ipppd] Local number: (My number without leading 0), Remote number: 08089933269, Type: outgoing
> ...

 

Any ideas?

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## Ribs

Hi,

I fiddled around with the kernel a lot today, and my system in general including manageing to corrupt my boot partition (just dont ask!). Anyway, I've decided to use my Windows laptop to manage the connection for me, and useing a network to access the Internet via ISDN.

It's far from ideal, and I'd still much rather have the Linux box control the connection, but beggers can't be choosers I guess. At some point I will get a proper PCI TA to use my ISDN with, but, until that day, this will do...

If anyone still wants to offer and hints as to why this isn't working, I would still like to hear from you.

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## BackSeat

I'm sorry you didn't get it working. The isdn4linux mailing list may be able to offer you more help.

BTW, you can get a PCI ISDN card for not very much money, and I found it much easier to set up.

Good luck.

BS

----------

